# Buffalo Soldiers



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2016)

From the local fair Buffalo Soldiers showing RESPECT for the colors 

The Buffalo Soldier’s main charge was to protect settlers as they moved west and to support the westward expansion by building the infrastructure needed for new settlements to flourish.


Sorry it's kind of fuzzy but the light was fading wish I'd had time to try to get it right and a better shot ...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2016)

The flag on the left of the screen is the 1st RESPONDERS which until now I didn't even know existed. 

To all the Military, Fire and police and any others that work to keep us SAFE  


THANK YOU


----------



## carver (Aug 30, 2016)

Good sentiment Mike,thanks to all military and first responders


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 31, 2016)

Looks like you had a neat outing Mike!  Thanks for sharing with the rest of us!


----------

